# which Island do the experts recommend?



## jmdickie (Oct 19, 2012)

Off to Hawaii again this winter  We have been to Maui about 6 times and totally love it. This year we are going to give Kauai a try. We have heard that the vegetation is beautiful, it is a little quieter and the hiking is amazing. This is what is attracting us for the most part. We would like to try another Island for the second week we are there. Of course I am always happy to go back to Maui, but my husband wants to see something new. I know I can always rely on you tuggers for great advice. Where would you go if you have only seen Maui. 
We actually both have been to Waikiki many years ago.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Oct 19, 2012)

To be honest, I would spend 2 weeks in Kauai. Part in Princeville and part in Poipu. Get immersed in Kauai and not have to waste a day to travel to another island


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 19, 2012)

The only thing is that Princeville can be very wet it the winter.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 19, 2012)

You've been to Maui and then you're checking out Kauai... the Big island is nice if you want to see the volcanos but to me most of the action is on Maui or Kauai.  If you want to see the Arizona Memorial, the Iolani Palace, and check out Oahu's famous north shore then come to Oahu, Just be prepared for lots of people.   If you stay at Ko Olina there will be less people in the resort....


----------



## zora (Oct 19, 2012)

I agree w/ DeniseM.  Just remember, there is nothing b/t princevile and Alaska.
If you want to visit Kauai during the winter you may want to stay either at poipu or lihue.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 19, 2012)

Two weeks in Kauai would be great, but if you want to try another island, I'd highly recommend a second week on the Big Island (since you've already been to Oahu). Hawaii is such a brilliant contrast to Kauai. The volcanoes and massive lava fields are stark and beautiful - in an other-worldly way. There are many interesting geological and historical sites to explore, and of course, Hawaii has some great beaches!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 19, 2012)

As you already know, each island has its own appeal.  But while you're considering where to go, don't underestimate Oahu.  It is a LOT more than just Waikiki. Staying just in Waikiki and thinking you've seen the island is like saying you've seen British Columbia because you've been to Vancouver.  

There are lots of great hikes in various places on the island, different mountain ranges offer different views of the island, and down to the coastline.  Hiking the Koolau Trail is a great experience for anyone with hiking interests, and there are several sections of it.  You could easly spend a week just hiking different parts of it every day.  The North Shore beaches and towns are very interesting, with a lot of unique shops and restaurants.  In winter the surf is incredible at North Shore beaches, and would make for amazing views from most any beach.  Add in the Hawaiian and US military historical sites, museums, tropical gardens, snorkeling beaches, short or day-long guided tours, night time entertainment, cruises off the coast, and a huge variety of other things, and you could easily find plenty to do to have an awesome time there.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2012)

PamMo said:


> Two weeks in Kauai would be great, but if you want to try another island, I'd highly recommend a second week on the Big Island (since you've already been to Oahu). Hawaii is such a brilliant contrast to Kauai. The volcanoes and massive lava fields are stark and beautiful - in an other-worldly way. There are many interesting geological and historical sites to explore, and of course, Hawaii has some great beaches!



We totally agree with this!!!!!


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would agree with the suggestion of 2 weeks on Kauai one week in the north and one week in the south.  It might rain in Princeville, it might not..   We have been to Kauai in the winter and had no rain at all while in Princeville.  We have been to Poipu and had heavy rains.  Although rain is a possibility on the  north shore it is not a guarantee.  The beauty of Princeville is the green that is a result of the rain.  For me a rainshower on any island is still better than any day at work.  All about priorities. 

If you are intent on moving I would recommend the Big Island.  It has such a totally different feel than Maui.  But be prepared to do a lot of driving on the Big Island.  There is a lot to see (and some places not much to see) anda lot to do and it is one of our favorite islands.  Although in honesty they are all one of our favorite islands.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 21, 2012)

jlr10 said:


> ...Although in honesty they are all one of our favorite islands.



So true!!!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 21, 2012)

My fav is Kauai, but I would recommend the Big Island as well, if only because of Hawaii National Park and on the other end, Hapuna Beach (Conde Naste rates it one of the best beaches in the world)and the desert area. We stayed in the desert area and had a view of the desert and the smoldering cones in the distance. There is a huge (elevation wise) volcano there-can't remember the name of it- and we took a star gazing tour that brought you up at dusk(started the journey around 4pm)-there are observatories from all over the world a top of this volcano doing research- an incredible sight in itself- and you had to wear winter parkas and gloves (they provided them) because it is freezing up there (this was in July!). (We had to drive to K Mart down south earlier to get some warmer clothes)Then- we watched the sunset from up there (air is very thin) and had a lasar star gazing experience (the tour guides gave you hot chocolate and snacks). Got back at midnight. It was one of the most incredible experiences we ever had!

If you are really daring, I think they have night scuba diving excursions to view sting rays. I passed on that one!

Kauai- I like the Western side-less rain, more sun. It is such a small island you can drive to the east coast in an hour. You can really do a lot in a week.We stayed in Lihue-close to the airport by the bay where the cruise ships come in.  Fabulous beaches, snorkeling. Try Salt Pond. Poipou. Lygate State Park beach, Kea Beach on the east cost. We even found Laguna Beach -east side-(South Pacific movie) with it's beautiful view of Bali Hai.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 21, 2012)

Nobody should visit Kauai.
Maui is the island to visit....


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2012)

Fisch said:


> Nobody should visit Kauai.
> Maui is the island to visit....



+1, absolutely.


----------



## BevL (Oct 21, 2012)

We did our first trip to Kauai this year and stayed in Lihue for two weeks.  It worked well for our first trip there as we weren't that far from anywhere and medical stuff required us to be in Lihue three times a week.  We enjoyed it but I can't see myself going back there for quite a while, personally.

The Big Island is big.  You will be going every day to see it all in a week.  Much different than any of the other islands that you can easily drive around in a day.  And the west side of the island is pretty stark compared to the other islands.  But the beaches are great there.  And there's nothing like the whole volcano park experience anywhere else on earth.

Personally I'd stay two weeks on Kauai but that's because after doing a two week, two island trip we decided to never do it again.  It's a lot different than changing resorts/areas on a non-island trip.  Basically you lose any groceries you haven't used and have to spend a full day packing up, return the car, airport, get the car, shopping again, etc.  So for us, we pick an island and stay there the full two weeks.

Our next trip which we're planning for early 2014 will hopefully be two weeks on Maui, just for a change.  Otherwise, we'll fall back to the Big Island, which won't be a hardship.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 21, 2012)

*Oahu*

We go evry year and like all the ISlands but Oahu offfers the most and those that claim it is just too crowded do not know the Island . This year we will be in Princeville for one dry week in February nd then two wein Oahu. The big problem in Oahu is the H 1 freeway which closgs up badly but we plan our days around the freeway traffic. We love Waikiki for its music and restaurants and stay there but leave for touring about and golf about 4 days out of the week.


----------



## jjking42 (Oct 23, 2012)

Our favorites are
Maui Wifes favorite
kauai My favorute
Oahu Kids favorite


----------



## hgjames (Nov 3, 2012)

Kauai's winter weather is fickle. On average the weather is fairly good, but to experience the average you have to stay for as long as posssible. 1 week is a gamble.

FYI, about 20-30% of the time the north shore has better weather than the south in the winter, due to the trade winds flipping directions. The rest of the year the north shore almost never has better weather, especially during spring and fall months.

So I too would recommend a split stay. For me one week on the Big Island is not enough for a first time visit. To truly experience VNP and all the hiking it's best to stay nearby for a few nights. Maybe 4 nights somewhere in Puna, 2-3 nights in Volcano Village, and the rest on the east coast.


----------



## daventrina (Nov 3, 2012)

PamMo said:


> ... but if you want to try another island, I'd highly recommend a second week on the Big Island ...


Or the Big Island first... that way you can rest up some on Kauai.
The Big Island is BIG and a lot of driving to see the many things to see in a week...

When we've gone to the Big Island and another we've always gone to the BI first.


----------



## BevL (Nov 3, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Or the Big Island first... that way you can rest up some on Kauai.
> The Big Island is BIG and a lot of driving to see the many things to see in a week...
> 
> When we've gone to the Big Island and another we've always gone to the BI first.



That actually is excellent advice.  You really are on the go to "do" the BI in a week.


----------



## jmdickie (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow. Thanks for all the advice. I really could relate to the post regarding losing all your groceries, having to re buy it all, take back the care rental get a new care rental etc.... 
Maybe 2 weeks on Kauai is not a bad idea. If we do one week per 2 islands then my traveling buddies all seem to want to do Ko Olina.


----------



## daventrina (Dec 28, 2012)

We would pick one of the following options:

a) 1 week Big Island and 1 week Kauai.

b) 2 weeks Kauai

c) 10 days Kauai 4 days Oahu

d) 2 weeks Maui 1 week Kauai

e) 1 week Big Island, 1 Week Maui, 1 Week Kauai (pack light) :ignore:


----------



## ronandjoan (Dec 29, 2012)

slip said:


> +1, absolutely.



Jeff
I thought you liked the Big Island!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 29, 2012)

I do!! I just can't keep sending everybody to the islands I like, it gets
Too crowded.


----------



## cp73 (Dec 29, 2012)

jmdickie said:


> Wow. Thanks for all the advice. If we do one week per 2 islands then my traveling buddies all seem to want to do Ko Olina.



I would go with this plan...BMW hit it on the head with Oahu and Ko Olina is a perfect spot to stay. We have been to all the islands several times and Oahu still is one of the top islands. And we have never stayed in Waikiki but do make it a point to at least go down there and have dinner once. My favorite order of islands would be:

Oahu - lots to do and see, it has it all, avoid staying in Waikiki unless you like lots of tourists and shopping
Maui - more rustic hawaii although commercial where most the tourists stay
Big Island - lots to see but lots of driving distances, most of island is barren volcano, not as tropical as the other islands except in a few parts
Kauai - very old hawaii and quiet; slow laid back, very green and tropical

Here is how many times I have visited. Each trip was a week in one place.
Oahu - 4 times
Maui - 4 times
Big Island - 3 times
Kauai - 2 times


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 29, 2012)

I would not recommend 2 weeks on Kauai until you are sure you like Kauai enough to stay there for 2 weeks.  I wouldn't want to stay there for 2 weeks.

Instead, I rather go to the Big Island for the second week.  Lots to do there.


----------



## daventrina (Dec 29, 2012)

BocaBum99 said:


> ...  Lots to do there.


Which is why we would go there first...

After spending 10 days on Kauai or second trip there ... We didn't run out of things to do. 
If nothing else ... it would have been a blast to watch the whales for another 4 days...


----------



## CatLovers (Jan 7, 2013)

*To each his own ...*

This post got me thinking ... in the past five years:

Kauai - 2 weeks
Maui - 2 weeks
Oahu - 2.5 weeks
The Big Island - 5.5 weeks (and just booked another 2 weeks for Christmas 2013)
Yup ... hands down, our favorite island is the Big Island!  The island we disliked the most -- Maui.

Our reasons:

Love hot weather in the winter - the Kona side of BI has the sunniest and warmest weather.  Case in point -- these past two weeks: pouring rain in Maui and Oahu, mainly sunny weather in BI.
Want amenities, but hate over-commercialization - Maui seemed to be the worst.
Great variety of activities - Big Island delivers!
All of which goes to show you that your favorite island will depend on what you like and what you want to do!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 7, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> I would not recommend 2 weeks on Kauai until you are sure you like Kauai enough to stay there for 2 weeks.  I wouldn't want to stay there for 2 weeks.
> 
> Instead, I rather go to the Big Island for the second week.  Lots to do there.



To each his own.  We have no problem filling two weeks on Kaua'i.  

We are in Hawai'i two weeks almost every year; we alternate between spending both weeks on Kaua'i and one week on Kaua'i followed by one week on another island.  When we visit a second island, our most frequent alternate island is the Big Island. O'ahu is our least favorite of the prmary islands.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 8, 2013)

If you love Kauai, send your friends to Maui.   There's plenty to do on Kauai, and every time we go back, there are some things we do again and other brand new things to try.

Can't wait to go back in April to Shearwater!


----------

